# first HbA1c since pumping



## heasandford (May 17, 2014)

Great result, despite several - well many! - issues of bubbles, stops, travel etc etc.

48 new - 6.5 old reading!

My last result in November was 7.3, I had 6.6 last July, although I have never really been able to see why - anyway, pretty plesed with this!

Travel to USA was great, and pump was fantastic on board the plane. I tried to alter TBR to match new time period, some success, but honestly think I might have been just as good without bothering. Just moved time 2 hours approximately every 3 hours (12 hour flight, 8 hour time difference) on return and had only one reading out of reasonable range. 

While there had a couple of issues not location related, just as an inexperienced (and probably stupidly naive!) user -
(1)kept getting highs for 3rd and 4th day over there, which came down then went up again. Finally decided to change cannula and discovered mass of bubbles in neck of tube linking to pump, despite never seeing any in length of tube (I had kept checking) Miraculous improvement - now I will know this can happen I will check and change.
(2)meter reported bluetooth failure, when I looked it seemed to have delivered bolus. When I checked BG 3 hours later it was really high, and I discovered it hadn't delivered aftr all. Check in future!

so good learniing eperience. Hope results won't affect next HbA1c!


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2014)

Great news!  And you have learned some valuable lessons that will no doubt help to improve things further in the future


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 18, 2014)

Congratulations! You should be very proud of your achievement


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 18, 2014)

Fab number - well done you!! And pleased to hear your travels went well too


----------



## heasandford (May 20, 2014)

Thank you all, this site is a constant source of information and encouragement, even for those of us who don't post much!


----------

